# Unfriendly Windows 10



## Mike (Jun 10, 2017)

Did you know that Microsoft use windows 10 users
to send upgrades to other users in order to save
having to pay for bandwidth in order to deliver to
each user?

I didn't know this, but I have found out how to stop
this practice, you have to do it manually st the system
is set to carry out this task.

Story & Instruction Here

Mike.


----------



## Don M. (Jun 10, 2017)

Good tip...I turned OFF that option on my system a few minutes ago...I'll watch to see if there is any effect in coming weeks.  I'm not too concerned about any drop in system speed and performance, as I have 100 MB upload/download via Fiber Optics service.  However, I am always suspicious of Any activity that might involve my system being connected to others...which could increase the possibility of hacking/viruses, etc.


----------

